# Wire Spinner?



## drspec (Sep 29, 2012)

Wire Wheel 415D

http://www.assoc-elec-prod.com/cable-spooler-wire-spool-reels-dispenser-wheel-products.asp


----------



## aktrapper (May 28, 2013)

I ve tried them all and really like greenlee 2x stud mount spooler....usually have three going...


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

aktrapper said:


> I ve tried them all and really like greenlee 2x stud mount spooler....usually have three going...


Have you tried the one in the second post?

In most of my work, I don't have exposed studs. Often I don't have exposed ceiling joists to hang something off of either. Being able to drop one small piece of equipment in the middle of the floor and pull off 2 coils of romex seems like it would be perfect for me.


----------



## aktrapper (May 28, 2013)

Its a greenleee 9525 stud mount wire caddy......rarely hangs up.


----------



## aktrapper (May 28, 2013)

Hack..i have tried it....for new construction the greenlee is the way to go......i have used the above one....but there was a reason it stayed in the shop.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

aktrapper said:


> Hack..i have tried it....for new construction the greenlee is the way to go......i have used the above one....but there was a reason it stayed in the shop.


Why? Please give your reasonings. I was about to buy one so I'd like to hear everyone's opinion.


----------



## aktrapper (May 28, 2013)

Hack..the problem i had was the round cables...12/3 namely...or 10/3 nm (cant use smaller than 12 gauge in resi per city code here).. ..would "cut" down into the middle of the roll of wire when pulling it out and jamb up. maybe they fixed this issue. just my experience......maybe they improved the design.
Try one and let us know how it works.
I just remebered it was tippy too went to the greenlees and never looked back. Just my two bits...


----------



## drspec (Sep 29, 2012)

HackWork said:


> Have you tried the one in the second post?
> 
> In most of my work, I don't have exposed studs. Often I don't have exposed ceiling joists to hang something off of either. Being able to drop one small piece of equipment in the middle of the floor and pull off 2 coils of romex seems like it would be perfect for me.


I have 2 of the wire wheels on each van. One stays loaded with 14/2 and 14/3. The other has 14/2 and 12/2 in it. Guys LOVE them.

I have 4 right now and am about to order some more. They're a bit pricey at $150 shipped each but imo well worth it.

They come in handy for all situations. Small renovations, can light additions, ceiling fan wiring. 
I love mine when I am adding wiring for sump pumps and dehumidifiers. Set it up outside the crawl space door and it pulls off easy and smooth. No more rolling out coils or pulling wire out of the middle and worrying about it kinking up.


----------



## drspec (Sep 29, 2012)

aktrapper said:


> Hack..the problem i had was the round cables...12/3 namely...or 10/3 nm (cant use smaller than 12 gauge in resi per city code here).. ..would "cut" down into the middle of the roll of wire when pulling it out and jamb up. maybe they fixed this issue. just my experience......maybe they improved the design.
> Try one and let us know how it works.
> I just remebered it was tippy too went to the greenlees and never looked back. Just my two bits...


 
did you remove the Styrofoam ring when using 12/3?

the 415D isn't designed for anything larger than 10/2 anyway, but I have never had the problem you described unless the wire was loaded wrong


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

drspec said:


> did you remove the Styrofoam ring when using 12/3?


Tell me about this styrofoam ring removal


----------



## aktrapper (May 28, 2013)

Ours had a foam pad..not styrofoam. had to have been operator issue. Ok ....now you all can throw me under the bus.


----------



## drspec (Sep 29, 2012)

HackWork said:


> Tell me about this styrofoam ring removal


 
there's a foam ring that you use with smaller coils so they don't flop around inside the wire wheel.

you're supposed to remove it for larger coils like 12/3 or 10/2, but I never load mine with those


----------



## drspec (Sep 29, 2012)

aktrapper said:


> Ours had a foam pad..not styrofoam. had to have been operator issue. Ok ....now you all can throw me under the bus.


 
The only problem I find with them is the size. They take up a bit of the floor space, but I keep 2 in my Transit Connect.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

The Greenlee costs as much as the Associated Electric one, but only does 1 coil at a time. Also, since I mostly do service work, being about to plop it on the floor instead of mount it to an open stud is important.


----------



## drspec (Sep 29, 2012)

one of my old employees brought these homemade wire spinners with him when he came to work with me. He made them out of 2x4, orange road cones, some washers and a J hook.

They worked pretty good when you had open studs.

he actually left them at the shop when he quit.


----------



## LARMGUY (Aug 22, 2010)

drspec said:


> one of my old employees brought these homemade wire spinners with him when he came to work with me. He made them out of 2x4, orange road cones, some washers and a J hook.
> 
> They worked pretty good when you had open studs.
> 
> he actually left them at the shop when he quit.


Of course he did, they're stolen from the road department.

:laughing:


----------



## wendon (Sep 27, 2010)

I've got the ones made by Carlon. Not the best but probably not the worst. Kinda match the Carlon blue boxes that I install.:laughing::laughing:


----------



## 3D Electric (Mar 24, 2013)

I've been looking for a new one that was free standing. Doing a lot of service work we don't have studs to mount them from. Has anyone looked at the wire tub from rackatiers?


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

wendon said:


> I've got the ones made by Carlon. Not the best but probably not the worst. Kinda match the Carlon blue boxes that I install.:laughing::laughing:


THat one is like $40 or $50, it used to be sold at Lowes but now is no where to be found.

I always wondered why that one as $50 while the Greenlee that was exactly the same was $150+.


----------



## drspec (Sep 29, 2012)

HackWork said:


> THat one is like $40 or $50, it used to be sold at Lowes but now is no where to be found.
> 
> I always wondered why that one as $50 while the Greenlee that was exactly the same was $150+.


because it's a piece of crap. I got one at Lowes or HD on clearance a few years back. Should have left it there for some other sucker.

it just collects dust at the shop now.


----------



## wendon (Sep 27, 2010)

drspec said:


> because it's a piece of crap. I got one at Lowes or HD on clearance a few years back. Should have left it there for some other sucker.
> 
> it just collects dust at the shop now.


Use mine all the time although I would have to somewhat agree on your assessment of them. Probably would be better if you would weld the whole thing together instead of relying on those slots.


----------



## GEORGE D (Apr 2, 2009)

3D Electric said:


> I'm looking for the best wire spinner out there. We already have the rackatiers model that hangs from the trusses. Don't really care for it. What do you guys use for dispensing romex?


Anyone have this one? If so, how's it working out?

https://www.google.com/shopping/pro...a=X&ei=f9ssUuL6CO2v4APBo4CACw&ved=0CG4Q8gIwCg


----------



## gold (Feb 15, 2008)

I just make my own but I can't get the pics from my phone to my pc right now.


----------



## LB_Electric (Jan 27, 2013)

The carlon is by far the best. They don't make it anymore some other company does. I've pulled 100 of rolls of mc and Romex with it. I like how it has a stud mount but I mostly use the floor mount.


----------



## agent5789 (May 3, 2013)

The best spinner I've used are the on-site built ones. 2x4s and some romex . 
I used every type out there


----------

